# DCC Platform Selection for HO Layout Conversion



## vandalby (Dec 18, 2015)

Wanted to say thanks in advance to all who are actively contributing to this forum. I’m retuning to the hobby after last operating a layout as a kid in the 90s, and it’s amazing to see the advancement and change in technology since then. I had the opportunity to recently acquire a neighbor’s layout (faithful recreation of the Jerome & Southwestern, including the Back Alley & Wharf extension, for those who are familiar). It enabled me to get back into the hobby quickly as benchwork, track and much of the scenery was complete. The wiring was removed, originally a conventional DC setup, but I’d like to take the opportunity to re-wire for DCC. I’ve read through this forum, and watched a significant amount of youtube, especially the DCC guy to try to get up to speed but still have lots of questions, including which DCC platform to select. Hoping some of the good forum members here might recommend their preferred DCC platform option, given the following requirements:

Able to use multiple throttles (2 to start, but ability to expand to 3+ over time as I look to expand the layout)
Wireless throttles if possible or at a minimum ability to have multiple ports to plug in to
Likely operating 2 – 3 locos in the near term but ability to expand beyond 4 in the future
Ability to set up power districts and circuit breaking capability
In the near term, will need to be able to handle 1 reversing loop and 1 wye (one side of the wye will share track with a portion of the reversing loop)
Ability to keep a programming track permanently wired in
Not planning to use DCC for turnouts and turntable operation, but rather than rebuild control panels, would like to use an iPad based system – not sure if I’m able to get that recommendation in this part of the forum but if so would be helpful
Assume no budgetary constraints


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

It's too bad the wiring was removed. You get to replace all of that. Or, locate all of the insulated rail joiners that divided the railroad into blocks and replace those with metal joiners, or use a jumper wire to bridge the two rails so you aren't pulling up track.

I would leave the insulated joiners and rewire the blocks so that you can install block control signaling when you're ready for that step. That will allow automatic stop functions when another train enters an occupied block.


----------



## vandalby (Dec 18, 2015)

That was my plan at this point, to keep the insulated blocks as is, but consolidate them down via a sub-bus structure. From what I can tell, there are about 14-15 blocks right now. I figured with a DCC circuit breaker structure, I should be able to wire feeders across the old block structure, but take it down to 3 - 4 power districts (utilizing some of the insulated breaks that have already been built in).


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

So your first question is whether you want to be able to program decoders and tweak the performance of your locos. If not, look at a basic system like the Prodigy Explorer from MRC or Bachmann's EZ Command system. Both will do the basics just fine.

If you want to tinker, look at the starter systems from MRC (Prodigy Express2), NCE (PowerCab), or Digitrax (Zephyr). Performance-wise, there is nothing to distinguish between these systems. All are expandable, and will provide plenty of options. It's mostly a question of whose handheld device works better for you. If you prefer a smart-phone based interface instead of buttons and dials, Roco's z21 might be for you, but many of us have issues with touchscreens based on the lack of tactile feedback and difficulty of fine control. All of the others have add on modules to allow the use of smartphones / tablets as throttles, though.

When you say you want to control your turnouts through an iPad, that's an option, certainly, but a complicated and expensive one. Both Walthers and Tam Valley Depot offer plug and play turnout controls that make it easy to wire (if you can plug in a USB cable, you can hook these up) and simple to control, either from the fascia next to the turnout, or from a central panel. Consider the number of operators when making this choice. If you will have more than one, unless you're planning to have one person whose only job is to throw turnouts, local control actually works better because then people aren't fighting to get to the panel.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

*OP:*
How about a control surface that looks like this (running on a Samsung Android tablet, but could be used on an iPad as well):








(click to see full-sized)


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

I am a beginner and have a Digitrax Zephyr. I have not used the other systems for comparison, but wanted to point out a couple features of the Zephyr that might affect your decision. One is an advantage to the Zephyr that I have not seen on other systems yet. It is built to allow you to use two standard DC power packs as jump throttles. The main Zephyr panel can assign a loco to the jump throttle and then it can be used for speed and direction. I use this to let my two granddaughters control the trains without giving them enough authority to mess up anything else on the layout.

The second is a feature that may be good or bad, depending on your preference. I am coming to think of it as a negative the more I use the system though. The Zephyr has a throttle that is connected to a potentiometer or rheostat so it has finite zero and full throttle points. This was what I was used to from the DC power packs I had started with (and used as a child) so i did not see it as a problem at first. But it means that when you change locomotives, the throttle and direction settings are whatever it was on the last loco you used, not what it was on the loco when you last addressed it. This can cause a sudden change in speed on the second locomotive when you select it. As a general rule, this is not too much of a problem and you can reset it to match what you want fairly quickly, BUT it can be a problem if you have two locomotives on one loop of track. And yes, I had some minor crashes as trains rear-ended each other when I tried this. Other DCS systems use modern electronics where the throttle knob spins and is read by the system that way. It allows them to remember what the setting was when the locomotive was last used, so it makes switching between locomotives much easier.

Of course, there are ways around this, such as buying a second throttle that plugs into the Zephyr and works how the other systems do. But unless you needed a second throttle anyway, that is an added expense.

In addition to the Roco z21 system, Digitrax also sells a wi-fi connection system that lets you connect up to four wireless devices, either phones or tablets, to use as throttles. I did this to solve my problem with changing the locomotives and t works for me. That does mean you have to adapt tot he flat screen with no tactile feedback though.

Overall, I like the Zephyr and it was a great way to start going DCC, IMO. I will probably start with a better system and leave it with this layout at my son's house when I get to building my next layout though.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

J.Albert1949 said:


> *OP:*
> How about a control surface that looks like this (running on a Samsung Android tablet, but could be used on an iPad as well):
> View attachment 556435
> 
> (click to see full-sized)


To each his own. My description of that, compared to my MRC Prodigy Wireless, would be "what a mess". But that's my opinion.


----------



## JWaters75 (Jun 29, 2021)

I started with a PI-SPROG DCC unit and it checks most of your boxes. I'm in the process of migrating over to the ESU Cab Control system with JMRI which will let me have many throttles and use the Engine Driver software on an older Android tablet or phone. It's pretty slick stuff.

I'd check out the PI-SPROG as a starter. I've just found I'm drawing too much load when I'm trying to run 4 sound equipped locos up grades at the same time in a consist....

JW


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

There aren't many good options for multiple wireless controls without spending a ton. Someone mentions Z21, LC-DCC is another option. You can use multiple devices for controllers, apple, Android or windows. You can hardwire a computer and use wireless in conjunction with it and you can hardwire simple potentiometers to control up to for assignable engines. you can haveyour permanent programming track. The downside is that you have to build the hardware for it with their instructions and parts list. Not terribly difficult, but a bit tedious. 

It's not perfect, but I think it has potential. He is working on an rfid position monitoring feature as well.
















Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

JWaters75 said:


> I started with a PI-SPROG DCC unit and it checks most of your boxes. I'm in the process of migrating over to the ESU Cab Control system with JMRI which will let me have many throttles and use the Engine Driver software on an older Android tablet or phone. It's pretty slick stuff.
> 
> I'd check out the PI-SPROG as a starter. I've just found I'm drawing too much load when I'm trying to run 4 sound equipped locos up grades at the same time in a consist....
> 
> JW


What low cost throttles are compatible with this? Looks like a slick setup but I'm looking for a way to add a physical throttle that would be easier for my son. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------

